# Do you qualify for help paying for Medicare premiums or drug cost???



## Pokerbetty01 (Apr 3, 2019)

Do you qualify for help for Medicare premium cost or drug cost? Many people don't realize help is available for these costs.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 4, 2019)

Pokerbetty01 said:


> Do you qualify for help for Medicare premium cost or drug cost? Many people don't realize help is available for these costs.



Yes. I'm taking a very expensive cancer drug and applying for a 'grant' to cover some of the costs. I would encourage anyone who is taking expensive meds to 'google' on the med you're taking and see if there is assistance out there. You do not have to be at 'poverty level' to qualify, in many cases.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Apr 4, 2019)

Nope, but perhaps later when our finances change.


----------



## Mollypops (Apr 4, 2019)

Nope, even though I am recently retired and single I currently only take one medication for Gerd which is pretty inexpensive per month.


----------

